# Coal Creek Cofee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We are Coal Creek Coffee Company, a hands-on, artisan purveyor of premium, gourmet whole bean coffees. We are based in the Historic Downtown of Laramie, Wyoming just north of the Colorado border. Our incredible coffees are why you're here and they are some of the finest in all the world. Our roasting facility is Certified Organic with the USDA and many of our coffees are also Certified Fair Trade.

More...


----------

